# Beef bottom round roast



## Smokin_North Dakota (Jul 20, 2018)

I'm planning to smoke a bottom round roast tomorrow. My first experience with one of these wasn't so good, took to IT of 150 and it was like shoe leather, had to toss it in the oven for about 3 hours to make it edible. It had a great smoke ring and excellent flavor. What did I do wrong? Should I inject it? Marinade it overnight? Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 20, 2018)

There is a reason round is so cheap. There are more limited ways if elevating it to something special. A lot of folks make jerky or is sliced real thin for roast beef sandwiches etc. Slicing thin is key. It doesn't have much inermuscular fat and a lot of connective tissue that tends to make it tough. You either need to cook it to rare/medium rare and slice thin or cook to around the 205 range like brisket. Or pulled beef a bit higher where it falls apart. You cant expect it to turn out to be like a prime roast beef done the traditional ways.

Making a poor cut like that into a barbequers dream is what its all about. You just picked one of the most difficult cuts to master.

As a matter of fact I am practicing on one  right now. I have injected it with phosphates and beef broth. This is my first go at phosphates.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 20, 2018)

When I do them , like said above I only take it to 130 , 135 . Rest over night then slice thin . The other thing to do is cure it for pastrami . Fantastic .


----------



## Smokin_North Dakota (Jul 20, 2018)

Thanks for the info, we'll see what happens.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 20, 2018)

Ok... Now you have us curious. Please post your ideas, your experiences and successes as well as failures. We love pics too!


----------

